# Geeked!



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

I've been wanting a Kato Canadian Pacific SD90/43MAC for a while, they're nearly impossible to find for a reasonable price, and I finally got my hands on one! It really is 'like new', I even have to install the front handrails and number boards. (Wish me luck). Anyone with experience doing this in N scale, please feel free to share any advice!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tweezers and a good magnifier…..


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Tweezers and a good magnifier…..


Maybe a pair of those binocular looking glasses brain surgeons wear? 🤓


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Nice looking unit, I've got an older Kato Canadian Pacific Golden Beaver AC4400CW that I'd like to find another Kato mate for but like you say, hard to find and expensive when you find one.
Great detail on that one.
No help with the add-ons, I got 9 nine thumbs and one finger that don't work....blind in one eye, can't see outta the other.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

That's about how I feel when I'm working on any kind of N scale repair or mod.... I've finally learned to grab reading glasses and tweezers BEFORE I start a project!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe something like this . . .


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

That would work, I've actually got a Magnifying glass that kinda sits on your chest, it's hands free.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Oomowmow said:


> Maybe a pair of those binocular looking glasses brain surgeons wear? 🤓


Well worth the $20. I don't remember what the what mag X are on the five "lenses". I always seem to settle on the 2x.









Amazon.com: YOCTOSUN LED Head Magnifier, Rechargeable Hands Free Headband Magnifying Glasses with 2 Led, Professional Jeweler's Loupe Light Bracket and Headband are Interchangeable : Health & Household


Buy YOCTOSUN LED Head Magnifier, Rechargeable Hands Free Headband Magnifying Glasses with 2 Led, Professional Jeweler's Loupe Light Bracket and Headband are Interchangeable: Magnifiers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Thanks, I'll check it out. 🔍


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I think good bright lighting also helps see "all the details".
I use my cheaters (reading glasses) and bright 1500 lumen LED bulbs in 2 articulating desk lamps.
I actually stopped using my halogen lamp as it isn't as bright!
Works for me.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Success!


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Nicely done, Sir. I salute your dedication to the scale.
My Grandpa used to say, "O-Gauge is for young hands and old eyes." In my teens, I graduated from my Lionels to HO, but even then N seemed WAY to small to me. I saw a Z scale layout once and thought it was a sick joke.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

RedManBlueState said:


> Nicely done, Sir. I salute your dedication to the scale.
> My Grandpa used to say, "O-Gauge is for young hands and old eyes." In my teens, I graduated from my Lionels to HO, but even then N seemed WAY to small to me. I saw a Z scale layout once and thought it was a sick joke.


Thanks! I started out with HO when I was a kid. My dad bought me a freight and a passenger train. I don't think N scale had been 'invented' yet. Years later when my first son hit around 8 years, I decided to introduce him to the hobby. But because of space limitations, rather than grab my old HO stuff from my mom's, I decided to get N scale. While I still think HO is a great scale (all scales are cool! ), I've come to love N, because you can do so much with very limited space. It's a little challenging working on the small repairs and mods, but it's also satisfying when you succeed. And yeah, Z scale would be going a bit too far (for me anyway)


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't put detail parts on my passenger cars. I tried recently, and they disappeared after falling to the floor. I am holding off on vacuuming this area in the hope of finding some of them and having another go. It amazes me whenever I succeed with the tiny parts. Micro Trains couplers and passenger trucks are not among the successes.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

I've actually successfully replaced a few couplers, and no, it ain't easy! I'd like to know how a machine can make parts that small...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh.. so that's what those little doodads are in the box with a new loco... I learned something new today! They do look great, @Oomowmow !

I may try my hand at this now that I see where the pieces go. Out of curiosity, why doesn't the factory install these things? Or are there more than one option to choose from?


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> Oh.. so that's what those little doodads are in the box with a new loco... I learned something new today! They do look great, @Oomowmow !
> 
> I may try my hand at this now that I see where the pieces go. Out of curiosity, why doesn't the factory install these things? Or are there more than one option to choose from?


Most locomotives produced now, do come with these already attached. But a lot of older ones didn't. Mine was made around 2013 or so. It's 'new old stock' (NOS)


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I see. I just sold an old Atlas loco and those little doodads were still in the box, lol


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

By the way, N gauge trains are 60 years old this year…..Arnold first introduced the scale back in 1962….

So, Happy Birthday N gauge! (Not sure of the exact date)….


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> By the way, N gauge trains are 60 years old this year…..Arnold first introduced the scale back in 1962….
> 
> So, Happy Birthday N gauge! (Not sure of the exact date)….


Well that confirms that my first HO trains were just before the advent of N scale. Not that my dad would've bought that for me. He'd have likely thought it to small.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

pmcgurin said:


> I don't put detail parts on my passenger cars. I tried recently, and they disappeared after falling to the floor. I am holding off on vacuuming this area in the hope of finding some of them and having another go. It amazes me whenever I succeed with the tiny parts. Micro Trains couplers and passenger trucks are not among the successes.


I used to model N scale and your comment had me giggling as I have been there. I had a small dust buster I use to use around the hobby bench and when that died, I used my cannister vacuum with my old nylon sock on the end to catch those parts on the floor and capturing them in the sock. I never got that good at using tweezers. I have great respect for all of you N scalers and feel your pain.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Oomowmow said:


> That would work, I've actually got a Magnifying glass that kinda sits on your chest, it's hands free.


I had one of these lamp magnifiers and I don't recommend them.
The thing is too bulky, and the lamp/magnifier seems to always be in the way. Also the lens fogged up every time I breathed anywhere near it. I ended up throwing it out years ago.

I much prefer an Optivisor. This is worn on your head, can fit over eyeglasses, and it doesn't get in your way. Also fogged lenses are not a problem with an Optivisor. There is an LED lighting accessory available, but I just use the strong lights over my workbench.

The attached file has more info on dealing with tiny parts.
I have not put detail parts on that locomotive, but I have scratchbuilt the train order station and the coal dump trestle in the photos. The actuation rods on the semaphore, and the railings on the trestle are made of .006 " wire, which is pretty dang small. Small enough that you may have to enlarge the photos to see the parts I mentioned. Click on the printed title under the photo. This turns your cursor into a plus sign. Then hold the plus sign/cursor over the area you want to enlarge and click your mouse again.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

traction fan said:


> I had one of these lamp magnifiers and I don't recommend them.
> The thing is too bulky, and the lamp/magnifier seems to always be in the way. Also the lens fogged up every time I breathed anywhere near it. I ended up throwing it out years ago.
> 
> I much prefer an Optivisor. This is worn on your head, can fit over eyeglasses, and it doesn't get in your way. Also fogged lenses are not a problem with an Optivisor. There is an LED lighting accessory available, but I just use the strong lights over my workbench.
> ...


Great ideas for small detail work!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

traction fan said:


> I had one of these lamp magnifiers and I don't recommend them.
> The thing is too bulky, and the lamp/magnifier seems to always be in the way. Also the lens fogged up every time I breathed anywhere near it. I ended up throwing it out years ago.
> 
> I much prefer an Optivisor. This is worn on your head, can fit over eyeglasses, and it doesn't get in your way. Also fogged lenses are not a problem with an Optivisor. There is an LED lighting accessory available, but I just use the strong lights over my workbench.
> ...


I agree that the floor model lighted magnifier has limitations, like mobility. I got it at an estate sale. The Optivisor sounds much better. The lighted magnifier is better than nothing, but depth perception through the glass can be a problem. I wish I had known that there are tools to help with installing Micro Trains items. I didn't see these things on the MTL site, and no hobby shop people seemed to know about them. Thanks for mentioning all this stuff. Your info on a workbench is valuable and thanks for taking the time.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

pmcgurin said:


> I agree that the floor model lighted magnifier has limitations, like mobility. I got it at an estate sale. The Optivisor sounds much better. The lighted magnifier is better than nothing, but depth perception through the glass can be a problem. I wish I had known that there are tools to help with installing Micro Trains items. I didn't see these things on the MTL site, and no hobby shop people seemed to know about them. Thanks for mentioning all this stuff. Your info on a workbench is valuable and thanks for taking the time.


You're welcome! Here's photos of the Optivisor, my own workbench with attached parts catcher, (that has saved many a floor search) and some other handy items. Try calling Kadee on the phone. I've found them very helpful.

Traction Fan


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. If I had had one of those screw starters I could have assembled the MTL passenger trucks, so I will give them a call.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Yeah, I really need to get some better tools. Most of what I've been using was stuff I already had lying around.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I ordered the Optivisor on ebay. Now we can use the big lighted magnifier for reading take out menus.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

pmcgurin said:


> Thanks for the info. If I had had one of those screw starters I could have assembled the MTL passenger trucks, so I will give them a call.


 The screw starter is handy for many tasks. Its not a special tool from Micro-Trains, like the spring pick or coupler assembly jig though. I can understand using it to start those tiny plastic kingpins that hold the M-T trucks onto the cars.
Here's a good source for screw starters and other mini modeling tools. www.micromark.com 

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Oomowmow said:


> Yeah, I really need to get some better tools. Most of what I've been using was stuff I already had lying around.


Try this place. They carry a lot of nice modeler's tools. www.micromark.com 

Traction Fan


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

traction fan said:


> Try this place. They carry a lot of nice modeler's tools. www.micromark.com
> 
> Traction Fan


Looks like a good place to start, thanks!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

traction fan said:


> Try this place. They carry a lot of nice modeler's tools. www.micromark.com
> 
> Traction Fan


Thanks. I bookmarked the mini screw starter page.


----------

